# Non-live Bamboo as a decoration?



## Winner (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried submerging some bamboo, say a large hollow open-ended piece for use as a cave decoration or something? Or some thin stalks for shrimp perches?

I don't have any on hand and I'm wondering if the bamboo would just keep floating.


Might look good for a Southeast Asian tank build, if it worked.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have seen others who use it and it looks real nice.. as for floading one option i have seem is using some fishing line to secure it to a rock .. you can not see the line (and you could hide it inside if you took the time) and the rock gives it that natural feel


----------



## Lokii (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, I too like the idea of bamboo in aquariums, and am hoping to do it myself soon.  I've looked up a lot on the topic, and maybe I can help a little.

Non-Live, you mean once-living? If you want to use once-living bamboo, you just have to make sure you dry it out completely, so that it lasts long in the tank.

After a while though, the bamboo will start to break down in the water, and you will have to replace it. It won't harm the fish, but it's not pretty.

I can't see the hollow piece having this problem though. 

*bearwithfish* has a good method for keeping it at the bottom of that tank.
You can also use an old lid (make sure its safe + clean), and you can glue/silicone the bamboo to the lid, and place it under your gravel, so that the lid is covered, and the bamboo stays up. 

Good luck!


----------

